# Extremely Sad Story



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just one of the reasons why I would never, _ever_ take a dog to a groomer who uses cage dryers. This is just sickening. That poor dog!

Boy's Poodle 'Fried to Death' at Ohio Dog Groomer


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats horrible! How awful for that family.  I don't have any knowledge of cage driers but you would think that most driers that are geared for dogs that the temperature would never be that extreme. How could the groomer leave him that long & not check in on him?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That just makes me ill. So scary!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Horrifying !!! You really have to check references and know the groomer you are taking your pets too. Absolutely nothing will ever make up for this family's loss but at least the groomer has been charged with animal cruelty and it is not just another incident unrecognized. My heart aches for that family.


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I would like to know why don't those dryers have timers on them to go off after 15 minutes that should be a law..don't you think. I stay with my two Havs when they are groomed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is so sad. I am so glad I found a great groomer that comes to my house.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

What is a cage dryer? I've never heard of that. That's terrible!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not even going to check the link, as I can just imagine the horror !! Unexcusable! :Cry:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting the article. I take Loki to a groomer at our Vet Hospital/Training/Grooming facility. They do put the dogs in cages with the dryer going. My understanding is the groomer washes one dog then puts him/her in the cage to dry. While that dog is drying, she bathes another dog. When that bath is done, it gets dried and the first one is taken out and brushed/groomed.

There are 3 groomers working at all times and they're stationed directly in front of the cages but still......I'm copying the articile and bringing it in. I'll feel much better sharing my concerns with her.

Again, thank you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't open your link either. Just reading the posts here is horrifying enough. I can't imagine the pain the family is going through. Another good reason to groom the boys myself.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- thanks for posting this. While I have been doing it myself for a few years now. I remember a few years ago calling around- every place I called other than one had cage dryers they used. It is the norm


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That story made me sick. That poor dog and boy. I had no idea they used cage dryers. Now I'm really worried.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, it happens more often than we know. Here's a link to an article and video interview done on the Today Show last year.

_Dog's death is a warning about groomers, expert says_
_Tragic story of a pet left in a drying device shows that owners must be wary_


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How sad. This is one of my major reasons for doing it myself. All of the groomers I interviewed use cage dryers. This is why Petsmart and Petco do not let you see the washing and drying. I have also heard these dryers wear the dogs out so they are easier to groom.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto here, Sandi. As you know, I do all of Tori's grooming, too, even though the groomer I've taken her to twice does not use cage dryers, her facility is completely open. In fact, you can even watch them being bathed in the back of the room. I do it myself because I just feel so much better having full control over how she's bathed/dried/brushed/combed/clipped/trimmed/teeth and ears are cleaned/nails clipped/etc. Whew! I think I'm worn out just typing it all


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How horrible!! I have not taken Oreo to a groomer for over a year now, as I am afraid of what can happen to him if I leave him at a grooming salon. He would come back so stressed after every visit - that was 3 visits in total. I will never take him back. That poor dog and the dogs that suffer just to get groomed!! This makes me livid!

I am awful at grooming, but at least I know what Oreo is going through hear and that he is safe and treated well. He has had a few bad haircuts, thanks to my handywork, but at least he has not been exposed to anything like this.

That poor boy - I am very sad for him.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to clarify that not all cage dryers are heated, so that is the question you need to be asking your groomer. The closed plastic kennels trap the heat in the cage and the temps heat up to dangerous in a matter of minutes. With the open wire cages, the metal heats up and the dog can't get off the grate. Either way, the heated cage dryers are a death trap.

Using an unheated cage dryer is not always a bad thing, it's a much easier way to dry their faces without fighting with them.

Having said all that, I am now running a cage free grooming environment where the dog is never sitting around waiting for me. It goes right in the tub, drying table, grooming table, and out the door.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This story makes me sick. I can't image how the owner is feeling. My heart goes out to him and the dog.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is the most inhumane thing, I could not read it. I hope...well I don't know what I hope..it is too sad.


----------

